# What is your opinion on embryo storage and disposal? Please complete my survey!



## EGBarnes

Hello everyone,

My name is Enrica and I am a medical student at the University of Liverpool. I am currently carrying out a research study which aims to find out 'The attitudes of fertility patients regarding embryo disposition in the UK'.

My study looks at the options available for individuals who have embryos in storage in the UK and aims to evaluate the factors that affect the views of these individuals when making such significant decisions. It aims to see whether patients feel well informed of the options available to them, as well as to identify any potential shortcomings in their care.

The survey should not take longer than 5-10 minutes, and I would be very grateful for any responses. It has received ethical approval by the University of Liverpool. Please click on the link below to take part.

https://livpsych.az1.qualtrics.com/jfe/form/SV_81UOMqX1TOmsVJX

My email address is [email protected] Please do not hesitate to contact me if you have any questions or want more information.

Thank you in anticipation,

Enrica


----------

